# Troy as he grows



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Troy as he grows (pic heavy)*

Instead of the older puppy thread, I'm going to start this one just for pictures.  

Taking a walk earlier


Yes he needs a ear cleaning 




From the vet a few days ago, he's 31 pounds at 14 weeks! 


New favorite photo  


iPhones actually take pretty decent pictures!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Your "new favorite photo" is gorgeous!! What a handsome boy!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella 7 weeks 
Second picture 15 weeks 
Third picture 20 weeks and 40#
Last picture is from two nights ago lol trying to sleep


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So cute!Love the huge paws and ears!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Bella 7 weeks
> Second picture 15 weeks
> Third picture 20 weeks and 40#
> Last picture is from two nights ago lol trying to sleep


wow what a difference! Beautiful dog :wub:


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Troy is very handsome!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Troy is too handsome! :wub:

And Bella is beautiful


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is adorable!! :wub: The photo of Troy titled "new favorite photo" is a fantastic photo of him!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Stunning pup!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks!!  Doesn't seem like he's going to have a dark mask, but I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a cutie, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

One spoiled puppy! 


Hmm I think I like this ..


Or maybe this


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Troy (Carlos) is a cutie


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Himalayan chew is one of the best investments I've made when it comes to buying chews. Troy has been chewing it for about an hour and could only get a couple shavings off!  


Puppy Eyes :wub:


Flea toy. Had one of these with my Boston Terrier from years ago and they last a really long time. 




Troy waiting for me to say when it's okay for him to eat the treat. Freeze dried green tripe smells horrible, I feel bad for the raw feeders!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Troy is incredibly cute and will be one handsome boy. He definitely has a good supply of treats and chews. Thanks for sharing these pictues always make a monday better.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stacked - 15 weeks. 
* This is just for fun *


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful puppy :wub: I love his "can I take it now?" face 

http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u384/bella67/IMG_2802_zps66fcvctt.jpg


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Can anyone critique?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

he's such a great dog.:wub: The bond you can have with these dogs are unbelievable.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

He is growing fast!  is he 16-16.5 weeks now?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess Troy likes to jump in bushes 







(We where playing with the flirt pole and I waved it over the bush and he decided to jump in)


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> He is growing fast!  is he 16-16.5 weeks now?


Yes, he's 17 weeks right now.  I believe the same age as your pup


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, my puppy is born on January 13, and Troy?

It is interesting to compare Troy and Brick  Brick is like a small puppy compared to him


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

He is beautiful. Love those ears.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> Yes, my puppy is born on January 13, and Troy?
> 
> It is interesting to compare Troy and Brick
> 
> ...


 Troy was born on January 10th! Wow only 3 days apart


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks like he is having a blast. Troy is a very handsome pup.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's getting big


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Good looking fella. He already looks like a dog, not a puppy. At 16 weeks my guy still looks a puppy with fluffy ears!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

We took Troy for a little socialization today went to Home Depot and Petsmart to get some stuff. We were in fairly busy area as well (The hill.. some Michigan people should know what I'm talking about) 
Anyways, he did really good. He barked a little bit when he first got out of the truck but everything else went fantastic. He let some people pet him and he licked their hands. He seemed very confident  He behaved very well in the pet store besides him wanting to sniff everything..he walked very well on the leash for a very curious puppy. I brought some chopped up hotdogs and gave him pieces of those every time he did something good. 
Overall, I'm very impressed with how he acted and very proud. :happyboogie: I'm just a teensy (or maybe more) nervous on how he'll act this Saturday around other dogs.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Great! It was first time for him to be around strange people?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's been around strange people before but he seemed a little nervous around them.
Yesterday he did a lot better, I think it might just be a fearful stage.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm glad he is doing better!  I had that problem when I babysit-ted Bricks older sister. She was great with everybody and suddenly flipped in that state without any obvious reason, and she was afraid of people almost a month... no fun at all


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy wanted to take his toy with him


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy showing off his new teeth


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Gorgeous, gorgeous pup! Looks like my Atlas kind of  Can't wait to watch him grow~


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ChasingLuna (May 18, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Bella 7 weeks
> Second picture 15 weeks
> Third picture 20 weeks and 40#
> Last picture is from two nights ago lol trying to sleep


Awww! I love the awkward 1 ear up, 1 ear down phase!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Already 4 months..


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

They grow so fast... I love his dark eyes


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow this is my fist time seeing this thread but I looked at every picture! What a handsome boy Troy is! He already looks more dog than puppy


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a cutie. He has grown so much. I remember when you were trying to pick his name. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's a very handsome little man.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh Troy, i love your ears. I want to play with them


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

More Troy pics! I'm officially getting my camera this weekend and once I figure out how to use it there will be tons more pictures. I've decided to go with the Nikon D3200 DSLR. Anybody have one? 
Be prepared 







How I found him in the crate..


Well that is one way to take a nap.


----------



## Nic_Shepherd (Oct 22, 2014)

Great looking dog!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

He is growing so fast! First picture on the couch, almost like grown up dog 

I have Canon so I'm not of a lot help , but one of my friends have older version D3100 and her photos are amazing! You can take a look on her Flickr stream https://www.flickr.com/photos/drezzz


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> He is growing so fast! First picture on the couch, almost like grown up dog
> 
> I have Canon so I'm not of a lot help , but one of my friends have older version D3100 and her photos are amazing! You can take a look on her Flickr stream https://www.flickr.com/photos/drezzz


Wow amazing photos! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a very handsome pup. Love his tongue peeking out pic!!!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> He is a very handsome pup. Love his tongue peeking out pic!!!!


Haha thank you  He sticks his tongue out all the time!


----------



## schmoxie (Jun 2, 2015)

Aw he's a cutie! He looks like he's sporting a hairband!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He sure is handsome!! :wub: Great photos!! Have fun with the new camera!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy's last vet appointment was today to get his rabies shot. His weight was 46 pounds at 20 weeks. He has gained 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks so I'm guessing he's started to slow down a bit weight wise. 
As soon as the vet came in he gave her lots of kisses and was all over her. (I'm very surprised, he did not like the vet last time!). He did bark at other dogs  But it wasn't super bad like it was last time...I tried getting him into OB mood which helped and making sure he didn't have eye contact with other dogs. grr. I'm hoping this is just a stage.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good to read that he's doing better with the other dogs. Putting his brain into obedience or engaging with you is a great way to handle it!!
I took Gambit today for a weigh in. I always go into the clinic to make sure the other animals in the waiting room are ok with him coming in...today there was a huge 120# white GSD that was dog reactive. I chatted with the owner about the clinics small waiting area, while she had him outside (thus the reason she had her dog outside). A cute JRT was in the waiting room, he was friendly with other dogs, though we didn't allow interaction at all even though he was right next to the scales.
When I then got Gambit out of his car crate, her dog went off, but she handled it well, Gambit did a small hackle but ignored him when I said leave it. Gambit weighed 49.7# at 24 weeks...he's maintained this weight for about 3 weeks, as he's teething heavily.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised  Troy looks so much bigger than Brick but they are almost same weight. He was 44 pounds today and only 21.5 inches tall. He is so skinny, I can see his ribs clearly. I'm starting to wonder where his weight is 

I'm glad Troy is doing better with dogs. How are his parents toward other dogs? or if you have some information about his siblings


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> I'm a bit surprised  Troy looks so much bigger than Brick but they are almost same weight. He was 44 pounds today and only 21.5 inches tall. He is so skinny, I can see his ribs clearly. I'm starting to wonder where his weight is
> 
> I'm glad Troy is doing better with dogs. How are his parents toward other dogs? or if you have some information about his siblings


I'm on a group with all of the puppies that are from my breeder and I see updates of most of his siblings ALL the time. None are having the barking issue, or reactivity that I know of. I see videos of them playing with other dogs and I'm kinda jealous. /: I haven't heard any updates from Travis (the other male) except for one a few months ago. So I'm wondering if they're having any reactivity issues as well. 
The temperament of his mom was amazing. She was so sweet and loving. The father is the same as well from what I have been told. I've seen many pictures and videos of him having fun with other dogs and people. They show him quite often I think. Though, he is in Germany so I've never personally met him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

he looks so masculine/mature in that shot.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

And Jane, I was happy that he started getting into OB mood with me when there were other dogs around. He did sit, shake, and laydown. Even though he listened to me and looked at me when I gave commands, every few seconds he'd look at the dogs and the barking begins. He barked at this smaller dog and the dog started to growl at him from a distance and Troy didn't really do anything except for his hackles going up. So for me he is getting sorta better.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> he looks so masculine/mature in that shot.


thank you!  I love this picture of him, his face almost looks like an adult.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> I'm on a group with all of the puppies that are from my breeder and I see updates of most of his siblings ALL the time. None are having the barking issue, or reactivity that I know of. I see videos of them playing with other dogs and I'm kinda jealous. /: I haven't heard any updates from Travis (the other male) except for one a few months ago. So I'm wondering if they're having any reactivity issues as well.
> The temperament of his mom was amazing. She was so sweet and loving. The father is the same as well from what I have been told. I've seen many pictures and videos of him having fun with other dogs and people. They show him quite often I think. Though, he is in Germany so I've never personally met him.


It seems that majority of his family is ok with dogs. Did he ever been with another dog off leash? Brick is obsessed with some dogs and if he can't greet them he becomes frustrated and begins to bark at them and sometimes hackles. First few days I thought he wanted to fight with them  Off leash, or in walks, he is great with everybody.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> It seems that majority of his family is ok with dogs. Did he ever been with another dog off leash?


Yes, with two malteses and he wanted to play with them but they didn't, lol. It was in a controlled environment, and he showed no signs of reactivity. I mean, I'm 100% fine if Troy doesn't care for other dogs. I just want him to be neutral and not barking at them.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Where is my puppy going?  It seems like yesterday that I got him.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

A few shots from this morning.. 



A little blurry but I love this picture


Mr. Bill is his favorite toy








love this camera so far!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

He was such a cute pup and he is growing up into a gorgeous dog! Great pics!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## benzboat (Jun 14, 2015)

*It's awesome dog !*

Oh it's a great dog picture ! I love it.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He was supposed to bring the ball back but he saw a squirrel instead









Kittie


Pekingese


(this one was in really low light)


Squirrel


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh Troy you are so handsome  and congratulations on your new camera! great photo! ..zpstqxteb5c.jpg


----------



## Wespa (Dec 23, 2013)

Great GSD!


----------



## Wespa (Dec 23, 2013)

*Great pics!*

Great pics!


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

LOL @ the squirrel shot! Troy is so handsome!

Mom to Remi


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Today was Troy's first grooming appointment. The groomer said he did amazing and he gave lots of kisses.  

DSC_1712 by Bella.67, on Flickr


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Today was Troy's first grooming appointment. The groomer said he did amazing and he gave lots of kisses.
> 
> DSC_1712 by Bella.67, on Flickr


So handsome! You have another GSD too, right? Not sure if I'm remembering correctly. I bet they make quite a pair!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

DSC_1808 by Bella.67, on Flickr

DSC_1811 by Bella.67, on Flickr

DSC_1813 by Bella.67, on Flickr


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dog and you never know; that squirrel might have buds who are planning a ninja attack on HIS yard! ( Xerxes won't even let the robins invade HIS yard!) LOL


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you! His first camping trip is going to be 4th of July weekend, so plenty more pics to come.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Where is my puppy going?  It seems like yesterday that I got him.



You inspired me to do the same photo set up for Lobo so here he is at 9 weeks on his way home, and then a few weeks ago at 12 months. Troy is looking gorgeous by the way


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> You inspired me to do the same photo set up for Lobo so here he is at 9 weeks on his way home, and then a few weeks ago at 12 months. Troy is looking gorgeous by the way


Aw very cute! :wub:


----------



## Mike Deanie (Jun 9, 2015)

What a beauty


----------



## greeneblitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Troys looking good, love all the pics


----------

